
How to Keep Your Lambda Functions Warm - kiyanwang
https://read.acloud.guru/how-to-keep-your-lambda-functions-warm-9d7e1aa6e2f0?__s=dnkxuaws9pogqdnxmx8i#.833pac539
======
al2o3cr

        Ideally, AWS would have an option along the lines of
        “keep warm” that you could toggle and agree to pay more
        to have AWS keep an unused container running at all times.
    

They have those. They're called SERVERS.

